

How to make a fractal shape - jackkinsella
http://georgemdallas.wordpress.com/2014/05/02/what-are-fractals-and-why-should-i-care/

======
ska
The author confounds (fixed points of) iterated function systems with fractal
geometry.

Always unfortunate when introductory discussions confuse the reader.

